# Diablo 3 ein Online spiel?



## Daplex (28. Juni 2008)

Ist d3 ein Online rollenspiel?^^ würde gerne eine antwort haben ohne geflame danke!

kann man z.b. zu 2 das durchspielen oder muss es jeder einzeln machen?

mfg Daplex


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

ich denk es wird wie im 2. einen single player und multi player geben

in d2 konnte ein spieler ein game aufmachen und dann konnten 7 weiter joinen also 8 pro spiel konnten max drinnen sein ... und die konnten ne party gründen und zusammen spielen ... können natürlich auch weniger sein ... vllt im d3 sogar mehr : )


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

ähh ja


----------



## Olfmo (28. Juni 2008)

Auf die Frage des Threaderstellers antworte ich jetzt mal nciht weiter...

Allerdings im Anschluss daran eine Frage (die mir wahrscheinlich noch keiner beantworten kann, aber vielleicht will ja jemand spekulieren^^):

Wird das battle.net kostenlos bleiben? Ich bild mir ein diese Frage wurde vor Diablo 2 auch schon gestellt und da blieb es ja kostenlos, allerdings hat Blizzard ja inzwischen mit WoW neue Erfahrungen gemacht, daher frage ich mich eben ob sie evtl. bei D3 Gebühren einführen, obwohl es ja kein Online-Rollenspiel ist, sondern ein "normales" Action-RPG (jetzt hab ich die Frage doch noch beantwortet^^).

Und gleich hinterherspekuliert: Blizzard meint ja, sie würden sich da nicht selbst die Kunden von WoW klauen, allerdings geht das meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn es kostenlos bleibt, ansonsten glaube ich dass doch einige, die evtl. an WoW die Lust verloren haben, dann lieber zu D3 wechseln würden.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Ich persönlich war ein großer Diablo2-Fan und habe es jahrelang im battle.net gespielt. Inzwischen spiele ich Herr der Ringe online, wüsste nicht was ich machen würde wenn das battle.net mit D3 gebührenpflichtig würde, falls nicht würde ich es mir auf jeden Fall holen.


----------



## Asenerbe (28. Juni 2008)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie weit der online Modus jetzt geht?
In einem Interview hier wird ja von einem AH gesprochen.
Ist der Handel mit anderen Spielern über Battelnet möglich?

Was macht man genau wenn man mit anderen Leuten über´s Battelnet spielt?
Rennt man einfach durch die Gegend und schnezelt drauf los, oder gibs dann extra Gruppen Dungeons mit besseren Item drops, oder gar so etwas wie Raids?


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

es wurde mal irgendwo diksutiert und irgendwo hab ich auch mal gelsesn das eine kostenpflichtige version DISKUTIERT wurde ... also heisst nicht das es jetzt 100% so ist aber sie wurde wie gesagt diskutiert und eben eine kostenfreie ... das bnet allg. kostet normalerweise nichts ...


----------



## Olfmo (28. Juni 2008)

@Asenerbe: Bisher lief das Spielen von Diablo bzw. Diablo 2 im battle.net so ab: du loggst dich ein, wählst deinen Charakter aus (der ist auf einem der verschiedenen Realms, US West/Ost, Europe oder Asia 1-3 wars glaub ich). Dort kannst du dann jedes beliebige offene Spiel auf deinem Schwierigkeitsgrad (gab 3 Stück) joinen, mit bis zu 7 anderen zusammen. Kannst natürlich auch selber ein Spiel erstellen bzw. ein PW-geschütztes wo du mit Freunden/Clan spielst. Zusammen hat man eigentlich auch nix anderes gemacht als alleine, man konnte alleine auch alles erledigen, weil das Spiel ja auch Singleplayer-tauglich sein muss. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad (HP der Monster) stieg halt an sobald mehr Spieler ins Spiel kamen, man bekam aber auch mehr Exp. Man hat also entweder zusammen gequested/gelevelt oder war auf Itemsuche, wobei das meist alleine geschah (MF-runs).

Handeln konnte man per Handelsfenster mit Spielern im selben Spiel, bei der Spielauswahl gab es aber auch einen Chat wo man Handelspartner suchen konnte und mit denen dann halt ein Spiel vereinbart hat.

Auf dieser Grundlage wäre es sicherlich möglich, praktisch außerhalb der Spiele, aber im battle.net eine Art AH einzubauen.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Juni 2008)

Es wir sicher laufen wie bisher, man kann die Kampange solo durchspielen, und im Battle.net von Blizzard zusammen mit anderen das Ganze nochmal machen.


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

wird aber sicher wie d2 sehr multiplayer
fokusiert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mal hand aufs herz genau das wollen wir doch =)


----------



## chainsawKiller (28. Juni 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Auf die Frage des Threaderstellers antworte ich jetzt mal nciht weiter...
> 
> Allerdings im Anschluss daran eine Frage (die mir wahrscheinlich noch keiner beantworten kann, aber vielleicht will ja jemand spekulieren^^):
> 
> ...


Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das D3 keine gebühren haben wird, 
schon allein weil es dafür gar keine rechtfertigung geben würde.
Ein MMO braucht eine gebühr, oder ein ständiges anderes einkommen weil man dafür ne menge support braucht und ständig weiter entwickeln muss.
Wenn D3 mal raus ist braucht man eig. nur wenig leute die alles am laufen zu halten und wahrscheinlich gibts auch nur ein großes update was dan ein expansion set werden wird...
Und ich glaube nicht das sie sich selber die Kunden weg schnappen würden, ganz einfach weil es ein anderes genre ist, 
klar gibt es leute die so ein spiel jahrelang spielen, aber die meißten werden es spielen und spätestens nach ein paar monaten wieder auf seite legen weil es nichts mehr neues gibt, ist halt bei nicht MMO's so...
Von dem her kann man damit auch die leute nicht dauerhaft von WoW wegholen...


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Kurz zusammengefasst. Single und Co-Op. Das wurde auch im Video erwähnt ^^. Multiplayer Spaß vom Feinsten x).


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Ich denke einfach mal, das Diablo III den selben Online-Spiel-Modus wie Diablo II haben wird, nur ausgebaut. Das sich wie in WoW zigtausend Spieler gleichzeitig treffen wird es nicht geben.


So far....


----------

